# DC system design



## LinkC (Aug 15, 2008)

Putting together my first DC system. Using the HF 2hp. My main run will go 18ft across the ceiling, with 2 drops and a third at the end. My first thought was 4in galv for the whole thing. With a run that short, would a 6in main and 4in drops be worth the hassle and expense? Also, I'd like some comment on alternative material (sewer pipe, etc.) Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*rule of thumb*

Keep it as large as possible for as long as possible. :blink: bill


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I was testing the efficiency of the dust collection system. I haven't got to the different size pipe yet but everything I have read and supports bill statement. "Keep it as large as possible for as long as possible."

I can tell you this a canister filter improves the suction by 50%

I'm currently working to change the duct size on mine from 4" to 6" and will be posting some new data this week hopefully. I don't think pipe type will matter on that small of a run so metal would be fine. I use PVC S&W but it cost me a small fortune for all those fittings for the 6". 

I'm also checking the efficiency of a open chip collector vs a Thien baffle collector. If your interested here it the thread.


----------

